# Dash ticking/clicking sound?



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

Has anyone heard this? Everyone once in a while when I make a trip of 200 miles or more sometimes I hear a clicking or ticking sound come from behind the instrument panel. I mentioned it to the dealer and they said they couldn't find anything. It sounds like the turn signal sound but only fainter.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Dash ticking/clicking sound? (joshieca)*

I hear electronic relay switches at times for the air suspension, heating, and a few other components, but nothing that is constant.


----------



## LinderVW (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Dash ticking/clicking sound? (joshieca)*

I have this in my 2004, have never gotten a straight answer from VW. I just have learned to ignore it. Some people have talked about this being linked to the air ducts or something but Im not positive


----------



## RnCV (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dash ticking/clicking sound? (LinderVW)*

I've heard this ticking sound as well. I've never brought it up to the dealer because the last thing I want them to do is pull apart the dash and create more rattling and clicking noises. I guess like everyone else I just ignore it.


----------



## CA Touareg (Feb 1, 2007)

My 07 makes those exact noises as well. I just figured it wasn't anything to worry about. It only does it occationally. Strange!


----------



## RnCV (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (CA Touareg)*

Judging by the responses maybe it just a California thing.


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (RnCV)*

I had it in my '04 V10. Usually after a cold start, and it would seem to stop when the car was fully warmed up. 
I traded the '04 for a '06, so I never found out what it was. But I would guess some sort of heater valve relay.


----------



## smithjss (Jan 8, 2007)

Nope. It does it here in GA from time to time.


----------



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (smithjss)*

Thanks all...glad to hear that I am not the only one. I was worried that it would be a switch or a relay or something that might burn up and set some wires on fire or something...but if others are having it too, then I guess I shouldn't worry about it until something does go out...thanks


----------



## worladdie (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (joshieca)*

Ive been hearing this also for a while now, usually it precedes and follows a change on my screen with the message "put gear shift into position P"







this happens at all speeds in all gears, The techs at the dealership thought the last TSPs would clear it up, of course it did not







I will be taking it in for the 30K soon, so we shall re-visit it again and I'll report back their findings.


----------



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (worladdie)*

That would be great....let us know if they find anything.


----------



## CA Touareg (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (joshieca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joshieca* »_Thanks all...glad to hear that I am not the only one. I was worried that it would be a switch or a relay or something that might burn up and set some wires on fire or something...but if others are having it too, then I guess I shouldn't worry about it until something does go out...thanks

I worried about it catching fire as well!!!


----------



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (CA Touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA Touareg* »_
I worried about it catching fire as well!!!









Yeah and for me when I take longer trip of over 200 miles when this usually happens my Treg is filled with stuff from my dorm room...maybe I should invest in a fire extinguisher!


----------



## toursailor (Apr 22, 2006)

Mine does it when the outside temp is exactly 14.5 degrees Celcius. I don't think it's a problem, just some kind of switch in the heating system. Cheers


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

A new TSB relates to ticking noises,87 07 06, Apr. 24,2007,Ticking noise may be caused from excessive free play within the mechanical portion of the flap/vent motor for the Climatronic operation. Marty


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (depiry)*

Marty, would running an adaptation (calibration) on the vent system replicate these sounds if this problem is present?


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Verification
Set Climatronic AUTO mode
Wait until AUTO mode adjusts to desired temperature
allow climatronic to make adjustments regarding air discharge outlets and temperature via the flap/vent motors.
Verify ticking noises behind dash panel or center console.
Locate which flap/vent motor(s) is/are causing the ticking noise.
Slight temperature adjustments will cause motors to make slight adjustments. 
VAS 5051/5052 will aid in diagnosing
Selecting 011 Measured Values.Climatronic Module J255 aids in diagnosing the movement of flap/ vent motor(s) 
Marty


_Modified by depiry at 6:07 AM 4-28-2007_


----------

